# close please



## mikayladawn (Apr 21, 2013)

we had triplets born this morning, but one was stillborn. Another was nearly gone, but we managed to have him up and running by afternoon. He has gotten goat & sheep nutridrench and seven hrs later he got a lamb/kid starter paste. He couldn't quite walk yet, but he could stand. I woke up not too long ago to bottle feed him, and I know something isn't right. He is awfully lethargic and suddenly a lot weaker. He won't stand anymore like he had during the day. I tube fed him 3/4 oz. a few minutes ago since he couldn't take the bottle. He has pooped the black tarry poop all day and has peed. Now I just read up on floppy kid syndrome and that seems very possible. How do you treat for that?

EDIT:
He has just gotten weaker and weaker. Now he is just a limp rag. I haven't seen him move at all. He is unresponsive to just about everything except some noise he makes when I tube feed him. I gave him some pepto along with his milk this last time, to make sure that he doesn't have pain from a gut issue. His breathing has always been a bit off, but now it is a little more labored. Is there anything I could possibly do for him?


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

I found this that may help.
http://www.goatworld.com/articles/fks/fksrw.shtml


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

It took my boer triplets a bit of time to get good on their feet.


----------



## mikayladawn (Apr 21, 2013)

It is probably nothing, just a weak kid, but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## mikayladawn (Apr 21, 2013)

This is what I have tried so far... any other ideas?

`injection of B complex
`pepto bismol


----------



## mikayladawn (Apr 21, 2013)

R.I.P Ferdinand

close please


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

So sorry this didnt go better.


----------

